# Angeln auf Kuba



## hochuli (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
Meine Frage: Braucht man auf Kuba eine Angelbewilligung, um am Strand Playa del Este zu angeln? Wenn ja, wo bekommt man diese?
Viele Grüsse und besten Dank für jede Antwort.
Hochuli


----------



## bastelberg (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

musst du mal googeln. Hab vor etlichen Jahren in Varadero mit ner kleinen Spinnrute mal probiert, vom Hotelstrand. War aber nix. Hatte auch keinen Schein.


----------



## Promachos (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Hallo!

Wenn's eine Pauschalreise ist, sollte dir das dein Reiseunternehmen bzw. die Leute vom Hotel sagen können.

Gruß Promachos

P.S. Wohnst du echt auf Kreta? Kennst du zufällig das Städtchen Timbaki an der Südküste, wo alljährlich das Dragster-Rennen stattfindet?


----------



## Carassius venator (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Ich war vor ungefähr 10 Jahren auf Kuba und zwar dort, wo fast alle hinfahren, in Varadero gewesen.

Vom Strand aus habe ich auch geangelt, mit Wasserkugel und Köder vom Hotelkoch (natürlich gg.Bares :q ), aber das hat  nur einige kleinere bunte Fisache gebracht.

Dann kam ein Mann mit einem runden Wurfnetz zu mir, warf das Netz einige Male, das unten am Grund zusammen gezogen wird  und schon hatte er einige größere Fische (Meeräschen?) drin, die er mir sofort verkaufen wollte. Ne ne, lass man...

Ein paar Tage später hatte ich zusammen mit anderen Reisenden eine Yacht gebucht, beim Stopp habe ich auch geangelt, einige größere Fische am Haken gehabt, die der Smutje an Deck aber nicht gebrauchen konnte. 

Frustiert habe ich mich dann auch wie die anderen über die Lobster hergemacht, die von der Besatzung getaucht wurden.

Also lass das mal mit der Angel, das bringt nicht soviel Spaß!

Kuba, das Land, 
wo ich mal mehr Geld für die Flasche Cola aus Mexiko als für den Liter Rum bezahlt habe!:vik:
Der Sprit war aber gut - meine Augen haben nicht gelitten.....


.


----------



## Chris- (1. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Hallo Hochuli,

also die Angel zu Hause lassen würde ich nicht!
(Tue ich auch nicht - fliege Anfang Mai nach Cayo Coco.)

Miete dich auch einem richtigen Angelboot ein und nicht auf einer Yacht die auch mal zum angeln anhält wie beim "Karauschen-Jäger"! Vernünftige Boote haben natürlich die Ausrüstung an Board  und wenn Du nur auf die wirklich dicken Fische (Marlin, Yellofin, Wahoo und Co.) los willst kannst Du dein Tackle Daheim lassen.

Link Angelpreise

Auf den Flats und an den Riffen ist alles mögliche an Riffbarschen oder die eigentlichen Zielfische dort wie Bonefish, Permit oder wenn Du dich traust auf Tarpon.
Salzwassertaugliche Spinnfischerausrüstung in Hechtklasse.
Super aufgehoben bist Du da natürlich auch als Fliegenfischer. (ab Rutenklassen 8 - 10 mit guter Rolle und entsprechend viel Backing) Flüsse, Lagunen und Häfen sind auch laut Internet gute Spots.

Soweit ich das gelesen habe, brauchst man einen Angelschein wenn man vom Ufer angelt.
Ist aber wohl leider nicht überall erlaubt.
Kubaner kriegen ihren Angelschein in jeder Stadtverwaltung.
Wie das bei Touristen ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich frage noch mal beim Reiseveranstalter / Hotel nach.

Ich werde aber erst einmal mit der einem Guide losziehen.
(Fliegenfischen)

Zitat: "Also lass das mal mit der Angel, das bringt nicht soviel Spaß!"

#q

LG
Chris


----------



## Tortugaf (14. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Cuba ist Angeltackle massig ein Alptraum, war vor 8 Jahren dort habe an verschiedenen Orten vom Ufer gefischt. Livebait oder Fetzenkóder kann in der Nacht einige gute Pargo bringen. Spinnangel mit kleinen Köder auf Kleinkram. Angelschein habe ich erst garnicht versucht zufinden, interessierte niemand. Aber das war in Dezember 2005.

G. Frank


----------



## SebaReischl (18. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Hallo zusammen,

Wir gehen in zwei Wochen nach Kuba/Cienfuegos zum Segeln. Ich dachte mir eine Angel hinter dem Boot zu schleppen wäre keine schlechte Idee - leider habe ich keine Ahnung vom Angeln und den Fischen. Angel und Köder ist mittlerweile vorhanden.

Jetzt bleiben noch drei Fragen:
Was lässt sich den alles Fangen?
Und wie erkenne ich meinen Fang?
Was kann ich davon essen bzw. wovon sollten wir die Finger lassen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Münne (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Hey,
gibts denn von den letzten Kuba-Reisenden ein paar Fangmeldungen? 
Ich fahre in gut ner Woche auch nach Kuba und wollte ne mittlere Spinrute mitnehmen.
Gibts auch paar neue infos zur angelberechtigung?
Wäre cool wenn hier jemand paar Tips auf langer hat!#6


----------



## aesche100 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Hi
Wir waren im Januar auf Cayo Coco.Auf den Riffs waren nur kleine Fische und für nen Angelschein hat sich niemand interessiert. Konnte dann über eine Reiseleiterin einen Guide anheuern, der mich für 240 CUC einen Tag geguidet hat. Das Wasser war mit ca. 20 Grad noch zu kalt für Tarpon und einen Permit habe ich auch nicht gesehen. Ein paar kleine Bonefish gefangen auf Fliege
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 und ein ca. 5 kg Bone verloren war die Ausbeute. Das Potential ist aber zu anderen Zeiten top! Schöne Flats, die aber schwer zu erreichen sind. Eine Mangrovenbucht neben dem Hotel war wegen des schlammigen Untergrundes nicht zu befischen.Ansonsten alles wild zugewachsen.


----------



## Münne (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Danke für die info.
Bei mir gehts nächste Woche los.
Ich berichte dann mal.


----------



## Fishing365 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Hi Leute!

Wir sind zu zweit im Februar auf Kuba! genauer gesagt in Cayo Ensenachos / Cayo Santa Maria. 
Es wird ein reiner Angelurlaub und wir sind sowohl mit Mietauto als auch mit unseren eigenen Kajaks ausgerüstet, also mobil! 

Hat jemand Infos wies im Februar mit Tarpon aussieht?!? Die anderen Räuber sind ja zu der Zeit nicht allzu schwer zu überlisten (Snapper & Barracuda)!

Sollt jemand dort gewesen sein und Infos haben wäre ich echt dankbar! 

Danke!!!!


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Hallo,

ich war bis 2009 ein paar mal zum Tarponfischen dort, allerdings immer Mai/Juni. Hatte die Angeltage immer direkt über Flora&Fauna Santa Clara arrangiert und sehr vernünftige Tarife erhalten.

Mein Guide Eulises meinte, dass die jugendlichen Tarpons in den Kanälen das ganze Jahhr da wären. Die großen Laichfische auf der Fläche sollen dann hauptsächlich so zwischen Mai und September durchziehen.

Leider hat sich dann Avalon die Fischereirechte gesichert und die Preise in astronomische Höhen getrieben.

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ihr da mit eigenen Kayaks ohne Genehmigung bzw. ohne Guide überhaupt angeln dürft. Zumindest für die Gebiete wo Avalon selber unterwegs sind, wäre ich da etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Fishing365 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Hi!

Danke für deine Info, ich versuche schon übers Hotel was rauszufinden, aber die melden sich nicht wirklich... Mitnehmen werden wir die Kajaks mal im schlimmsten Fall wird sich jemand beschweren ;-) 

Hast du da auch Haie gesehen in den Mangroven, möchten auch ganz gern auf Ammenhai und Zitronenhai fischen?


----------



## fishhawk (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Hallo,

ich denke, wenn ihr in Nähe der Hotels angelt, dürfte es keine Probleme geben.

Die Guides fahren von der Marina in Las Brujas ab, deren Einzugsgebiet würde ich eher meiden. 

An Haie kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern, hab aber auch nicht drauf geachtet.Da wir auf die größeren Tarpons aus waren, haben wir auch kaum in den Kanälen geangelt. Ich denke schon, dass da Haie vertreten sind.

Im Süden,  auf den Flats der Zapata-Halbinsel, waren jedenfalls  Lemon-Sharks unterwegs.

Die Kommunikation mit Kuba war nicht so einfach. Wenig Internetanschlüsse dort und damals war 56k Modem Standard. Telefon ist ggf. der bessere Weg.


----------



## Tortugaf (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Kuba*

Hey

Im Februar ist das Wasser für die richtig Grossen bestimmt zu kalt, ich kann es dir aber nicht ganz genau sagen, weil ich nur Erfahrungen vom Golf vom Mexiko habe und dort kommen die Grossen zu den Flussmündungen frühesten in Juli und bleiben bis September.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle hier im unter Florida suchen , ich glaube das du bessere Info findest.

G. Frank

G. Frank


----------

